# Best Outdoor Primers for Professional Painters



## american_painting (Jul 31, 2018)

they didn't address the problem of painting over surfaces where the mold hasn't been previously removed and is in the prior paint.


----------



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

american_painting said:


> they didn't address the problem of painting over surfaces where the mold hasn't been previously removed and is in the prior paint.


 That's an excellent point!! What is the best way to handle this??


----------



## ridesarize (Jun 19, 2012)

ConroePainting said:


> That's an excellent point!! What is the best way to handle this??


Cleaning the surface of mold before prepping, priming, and painting.
If the mold is growing in or under the paint, it would be necessary to remove the molded coating, as it'll fail in time anyways and probably cause wood decay too. Sand away.


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

ConroePainting said:


> That's an excellent point!! What is the best way to handle this??


Few months ago I made several screen shots to share this information with couple of my painter friends.
I will post them here. Save them and share them with others if you find them of value.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

IKnowNothing said:


> Few months ago I made several screen shots to share this information with couple of my painter friends.
> I will post them here. Save them and share them with others if you find them of value.
> 
> View attachment 112596
> ...


Hopefully you'll consider the source of much of that article, which, after the first section by NORMI, seems to be an advertisement for Concrobium, so naturally, they're going to do everything possible to downplay the effectiveness of bleach. And the first part of what you posted by NORMI seems to be a push for a biocide roof cleaning agent in lieu of bleach. If it works for them, great, just know that ARMA, (the Asphalt Roofing Manufacturers Association), endorses the cleaning of roofs with bleach, not a biocide. 

If you believe what you've read in the above to be helpful, that's great. I'm not here to change minds. I just think it's worth noting that what it claims about bleach is not fact and not exactly coming from unbiassed opinions and research.


----------



## Knobbe (Mar 14, 2021)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Hopefully you'll consider the source of much of that article, which, after the first section by NORMI, seems to be an advertisement for Concrobium, so naturally, they're going to do everything possible to downplay the effectiveness of bleach. And the first part of what you posted by NORMI seems to be a push for a biocide roof cleaning agent in lieu of bleach. If it works them, great, just know that ARMA, (the Asphalt Roofing Manufacturers Association), endorses the cleaning the roofs with bleach, not a biocide.
> 
> If you believe what you've read in the above to be helpful, that's great. I'm not here to change minds. I just think it's worth noting that what it claims about bleach is not fact and not exactly coming from unbiassed opinions and research.


I have successfully used a line of chemicals from Bad Axe. Products when dealing wIth mold issues. 
Badaxeproducts.com
Recommended to me by a relative with a mold remediation company.


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

Knobbe said:


> I have successfully used a line of chemicals from Bad Axe. Products when dealing wIth mold issues.
> Badaxeproducts.com
> Recommended to me by a relative with a mold remediation company.


The active ingredient in Bad Axe MMR is Sodium Hypochlorite, (bleach). I get 12.5% by the 55 gallon drum for less than $2 per gallon. If you feel better spending $35 per gallon for Bad Axe, that's fine by me. Seems to be nothing more than watered down bleach with an unnamed surfactant. Glad it worked for you though.


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> Hopefully you'll consider the source of much of that article, which, after the first section by NORMI, seems to be an advertisement for Concrobium, so naturally, they're going to do everything possible to downplay the effectiveness of bleach. And the first part of what you posted by NORMI seems to be a push for a biocide roof cleaning agent in lieu of bleach. If it works for them, great, just know that ARMA, (the Asphalt Roofing Manufacturers Association), endorses the cleaning of roofs with bleach, not a biocide.
> 
> If you believe what you've read in the above to be helpful, that's great. I'm not here to change minds. I just think it's worth noting that what it claims about bleach is not fact and not exactly coming from unbiassed opinions and research.


English is my second language but nowhere in the 3 part of NORMI article that I posted the screen shots of it that I can find that they are even mentioning Concrobium.
Would you please point to it in case I missed it.

Also what about OSHA and EPA, (text on that big purple image #7), do they too in your opinion conspiring against bleach.
Or is it possible that the science proved it that bleach is not really effective on pourous surfaces.
I go with the science, not with the old wives tales.


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

"Also what about OSHA and EPA, (text on that big purple image #7), do they too in your opinion conspiring against bleach."


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

English happens to be my 1st language. I stated to you in my first post that *after* the first section by NORMI, it seems to be an advertisement for Concrobium. I did not state that the NORMI article was an advertisement for Concrobium, although they are obviously pushing for the use of an alternate biocide when cleaning roofs instead of bleach. 

Hopefully you can see that after the first section, it's clearly an advertisement for Concrobium. If you can't, then nothing I say is going to help you.

The EPA and OSHA still recommend the use of bleach for mold remediation in some instances, though not all. They both state as such on their websites. Look it up. The biggest issue with the use of bleach is that it's capable of removing the mold stain before actually killing all the mold spores, unlike Concrobium, which typically leaves an unsightly stain behind even after mold spores have been killed. People using bleach for remediation have to be aware of this and act accordingly, or they will likely overlook areas they were trying to treat, or at the very least, they will risk not paying enough attention to areas which might end up looking "clean", yet more time and care should be taken to insure the complete removal of all mold.

Your statement about choosing science over old wives tales is laughable...especially considering most of what you included in your attachments after the NORMI article isn't backed up by science--it's an advertisement for the use of Concrobium. 

Does that make sense to you? 
Is there anything I could be more clear about to better help you understand?
Would you like to discuss this further? 

If you insist on replying with factless statements claiming to be fact, I will call you on it.


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

stelzerpaintinginc. said:


> English happens to be my 1st language. I stated to you in my first post that *after* the first section by NORMI, it seems to be an advertisement for Concrobium. I did not state that the NORMI article was an advertisement for Concrobium, although they are obviously pushing for the use of an alternate biocide when cleaning roofs instead of bleach.
> 
> Hopefully you can see that after the first section, it's clearly an advertisement for Concrobium. If you can't, then nothing I say is going to help you.
> 
> ...


OK, call me on those facts. Scientific facts.
Lets see how you do.
You are just not fully informed on this topic.
The information you have is incorrect and outdated.
I'm here to help you to educate yourself and update your knowledge on this topic.
I hope you will approach this logically and not emotionally. Scientific facts speak for themselves.
Sometimes it's embarrassing to admit that we had the wrong incorrect information given to us by others in the past.
With new scientific data we should not fight and react emotionally to that data, but embrace it and change our practices.


This link refers to the first 3 images (screen shots) in my post above from NORMI (National Organization Of Remediators And Mold Inspectors).
Topic is cleaning of the roofs.





Bleach Does Not Kill Mold – National Organization of Remediators and Mold Inspectors







www.normi.org





This link refers to the image #7.








Does Bleach Kill Mold


Does bleach kill black mold? How do you remove mold with bleach? These are two important questions so take a moment to learn why you should not use bleach to clean mold and what to use instead.




moldhelpforyou.com





And this link refers to the quote in image #7.








Does Vinegar Kill Mold?


Can you clean and kill black mold with vinegar? Can you get rid of mold and mildew with vinegar? Learn more about vinegar as a mold cleaner as well as how and when to use it.




moldhelpforyou.com





And this link refers to the image #7.






*Image #7 is a composition of quotes from different sources/articles.*

This link refers to the image #4 and #9.








Mold Vs Mildew: What Are The Differences? Plus Black Mold, Health Risks, And More


Mold vs mildew: what are the differences? Find out here plus why they’re a health hazard you need to know about! In my detailed guide I’ll explain it all.




afresherhome.com





This link refers to the image #5.








Does Bleach Really Kill Mold? | Palm Springs CA | La Quinta CA


The idea that bleach can kill mold is a myth! Bleach will kill mold growing on non-porous surfaces like glass, tiles, bathtubs and counter tops. However bleach cannot completely kill mold growing in non-porous materials like drywall and wood. Do not use bleach to kill mold on non-porous materials!




floodresponse.com


----------



## stelzerpaintinginc. (May 9, 2012)

IKnowNothing said:


> OK, call me on those facts. Scientific facts.
> Lets see how you do.
> You are just not fully informed on this topic.
> The information you have is incorrect and outdated.
> ...


I'm going to suggest that we drop this debate now Please feel free to discuss with others on the subject if you'd like, but exchanges between you and I will stop right here.


----------



## IKnowNothing (Oct 15, 2020)

lol


----------



## ConroePainting (Dec 2, 2020)

I appreciate the all the information! This has been very helpful!!


----------

